# Marijuana. Droga Leggera?



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

Marijuana. Droga Leggera? Ma Produce Dipendenza


Cannabis e MarijuanaLa marijuana - spesso chiamata erba, maria, fumo, canna, spinello, brace, paglia - è una mistura grigio-verde di foglie, gambi, semi e fiori secchi triturati della "Cannabis sativa" (la pianta della canapa), della “Cannabis indica” (canapa indiana) o di incroci con la “Cannabis ruderalis”. La maggior parte dei consumatori di marijuana fuma questa droga attraverso sigarette preparate manualmente chiamate spinelli (o "joint") ed in numerosi altri modi; alcuni utilizzano pipe o pipe d'acqua, chiamate "bong". Si sta diffondendo anche l'uso di sigari di marijuana, chiamati "blunt". Per realizzare i blunt, gli utilizzatori tagliano i sigari e sostituiscono il tabacco con la marijuana, spesso combinata con un'altra droga, come crack o cocaina. La marijuana può anche essere usata nel tè e talvolta miscelata col cibo.
Il principale principio attivo contenuto nella marijuana è il delta-9-tetraidrocannabinolo (THC), che origina gli effetti di alterazione mentale caratteristici dell'intossicazione da marijuana. La quantità di THC (che è anche il principio psicoattivo dell'hashish) determina la potenza e, pertanto, gli effetti della marijuana. Fra il 1980 ed il 1997, la quantità di THC presente nella marijuana è aumentata in maniera preoccupante negli Stati Uniti.


Quali Sono gli Effetti della Marijuana sul Cervello?

Cannabis e MarijuanaGli scienziati hanno appreso molto sul modo in cui il THC agisce sul cervello per produrre i suoi numerosi effetti. Quando qualcuno fuma marijuana, il THC si trasferisce rapidamente dai polmoni nel sangue, e la sostanza è trasportata agli organi attraversando il corpo, compreso il cervello. Nel cervello, il THC si connette a specifiche aree delle cellule nervose chiamate recettori di cannabinoidi ed influenza l'attività di queste cellule. Alcune aree del cervello hanno numerosi recettori di cannabinoidi; altre ne hanno pochi o non ne hanno affatto. Molti di questi recettori si trovano nelle aree del cervello che influenzano il piacere, la memoria, il pensiero, la concentrazione, la percezione del tempo e la coordinazione dei movimenti.


Quali Sono gli Effetti Principali Derivanti dall'Uso di Marijuana?

Gli effetti della marijuana iniziano subito dopo che la droga ha raggiunto il cervello e durano da 1 a 3 ore. Se la marijuana è consumata insieme a bevande o a cibi, gli effetti a breve termine iniziano più lentamente, solitamente da mezz'ora ad un'ora dopo l'assunzione, e durano più a lungo, anche 4 ore. Fumare marijuana causa il deposito nel sangue di quantità di THC molto superiori rispetto a quelle che derivano dall'assunzione della droga attraverso cibi e bevande.

Pochi minuti dopo aver inalato il fumo di marijuana, il cuore di una persona comincia a battere più rapidamente, i passaggi bronchiali si rilassano e diventano più ampi, i vasi sanguigni degli occhi si espandono provocando i caratteristici occhi rossi. La frequenza cardiaca, solitamente di 70 - 80 battiti al minuto, può crescere da 20 a 50 battiti o più per minuto e, in alcuni casi, anche del doppio. Questo effetto è maggiore se altre droghe sono assunte insieme alla marijuana.

Quando il THC raggiunge il cervello fa sentire la persona euforica, agendo sul sistema di ricompensa cerebrale (l'area del cervello che risponde a stimoli come il cibo e le bevande), come la maggior parte delle droghe da abuso. Il THC attiva il sistema di ricompensa cerebrale come quasi tutte le droghe da abuso, stimolando le cellule cerebrali allo scopo di rilasciare dopamina.

Chi fa uso di marijuana può sperimentare piacevoli sensazioni, i colori ed i suoni possono sembrare più intensi ed il tempo sembra scorrere molto lentamente. La bocca diventa asciutta e l'utilizzatore può sentirsi rapidamente avvertire rapidamente gli stimoli della fame e della sete. Le mani potrebbero iniziare a tremare e diventare fredde.
L'euforia passa dopo un po' e la persona potrebbe sentirsi stanca o depressa. In alcuni casi l'uso di marijuana può produrre ansia, paura, diffidenza o panico.

L'uso di marijuana altera la capacità della persona di memorizzare e ricordare gli eventi e di spostare l'attenzione da una cosa ad un'altra. Il THC inoltre interrompe la coordinazione e l'equilibrio legandosi ai ricevitori nel cervelletto e alle parti del cervello che regolano l'equilibrio, la postura, la coordinazione dei movimenti ed il tempo di reazione. Attraverso i suoi effetti sul cervello e sul corpo, l'intossicazione da marijuana può causare incidenti. Alcuni studi dimostrano che approssimativamente dal 6 al 10 per cento delle vittime di incidenti mortali risultavano positive al THC. In molti di questi casi è stata rilevata anche la presenza di alcol.

Uno studio condotto dal "National Highway Traffic Safety Administration", ha evidenziato che una singola dose, anche moderata, di marijuana altera le prestazioni alla guida di un automezzo. Inoltre, se una dose di marijuana, anche piccola, è assunta insieme a sostanze alcoliche, gli effetti prodotti sono notevolmente più elevati rispetto agli effetti che derivano dall'assunzione di una soltanto di tali droghe. Gli indicatori di guida utilizzati per questi test includono il tempo di reazione, la frequenza visiva di ricerca (l'autista che controlla le vie laterali), e la capacita di percepire e/o rispondere ai cambiamenti nella velocità relativa degli altri veicoli.

Gli utilizzatori di marijuana che hanno assunto dosi elevate di droga possono manifestare psicosi tossiche acute, come allucinazioni, illusioni e spersonalizzazione - una perdita del senso di identità personale, o auto-riconoscimento. Benché le cause specifiche di questi sintomi siano ancora ignote, sembra che questi sintomi si verifichino più spesso quando una dose elevata di cannabis è consumata in cibo o bevande piuttosto che fumata.


Quali Sono gli Effetti della Marijuana sulla Salute Fisica?

Si è constatato che chi fa uso di marijuana incontra maggiori difficoltà nel tentativo di smettere di fumare tabacco. Questo è stato recentemente evidenziato da uno studio fra fumatori adulti che metteva a confronto chi fumava tabacco e marijuana e chi fumava solo tabacco. La relazione fra l'uso di marijuana ed il continuare a fumare era particolarmente forte in chi fumava marijuana quotidianamente al momento dell'intervista iniziale, 13 anni prima dell'intervista successiva.

Uno studio su 450 persone ha evidenziato che chi fuma spesso marijuana ma non fuma tabacco ha maggiori problemi di salute e perde più giorni di lavoro dei non fumatori. In questo studio, molti dei giorni di malattia extra usati da chi fumava marijuana derivavano da malattie respiratorie.

Perfino l'uso non frequente di marijuana può provocare bruciore e rossore di bocca e gola, spesso accompagnata da tosse pesante. Chi fuma marijuana regolarmente può presentare molti dei problemi respiratori che affliggono i fumatori di tabacco, come tosse e produzione di catarro quotidianamente, una frequenza maggiore di malattie respiratorie in forma acuta, un rischio maggiore di infezioni polmonari ed una tendenza maggiore a soffrire di ostruzione delle vie aeree.

L'insorgere del cancro ai polmoni ed alle vie respiratorie può essere favorito dal fumare marijuana. Uno studio che confrontava 173 pazienti ammalati di cancro e 176 individui sani ha mostrato che fumare marijuana accresce la probabilità di sviluppare cancro alla testa o al collo e che quanta più marijuana viene fumata tanto più aumenta il rischio. Un'analisi statistica dei dati ha indicato che fumare marijuana raddoppia o triplica il rischio di cancro.

La marijuana ha la capacità di favorire lo sviluppo del cancro ai polmoni e ad altre parti del sistema respiratorio perché contiene agenti irritanti e cancerogeni. Infatti il fumo di marijuana contiene dal 50 al 70 per cento in più di idrocarburi cancerogeni rispetto al fumo di tabacco. Il fumo di marijuana produce inoltre alti livelli di un enzima che converte determinati idrocarburi nella loro forma cancerogena, livelli che possono accelerare i cambiamenti che in definitiva producono le cellule maligne. Chi fa uso di marijuana, di solito inala più a fondo e trattiene il respiro più a lungo di chi fuma tabacco, il che incrementa l'esposizione dei polmoni a fumo cancerogeno. Questo vuol dire che, a parità di sigarette, fumare marijuana incrementa il rischio di cancro più che fumare tabacco.

Alcuni degli effetti negativi causati dalla marijuana possono derivare dal fatto che il THC altera la capacità del sistema immunitario di combattere le malattie infettive ed il cancro. Esperimenti di laboratorio effettuati sottoponendo cellule animali ed umane al THC o ad altri componenti della marijuana hanno dimostrato che le normali reazioni di prevenzione delle malattie, di molte delle principali cellule immunitarie, sono inibite. In altri esperimenti, topi esposti al THC, o a sostanze correlate, sviluppavano infezioni batteriche e tumori più facilmente rispetto a topi non esposti a tali sostanze.

Una ricerca ha indicato che il rischio di attacco cardiaco per una persona, che ha fumato marijuana, nella prima ora successiva all'assunzione, è quattro volte superiore rispetto al normale. I ricercatori suggeriscono che un attacco cardiaco potrebbe verificarsi, in parte, perché la marijuana fa crescere la pressione sanguigna e la frequenza cardiaca e riduce la capacità di trasportare ossigeno del sangue.


Quali Sono le Conseguenze dell'Utilizzo di Marijuana sulla Scuola, sul Lavoro e nella Vita Sociale?

Gli studenti che fumano marijuana ottengono voti inferiori ad hanno minori probabilità di diplomarsi rispetto ai loro compagni non-fumatori. I lavoratori che fumano marijuana hanno più spesso problemi sul lavoro rispetto ai loro colleghi. Diversi studi hanno associato ai lavoratori che fumano marijuana un maggior numero di assenze, lentezza, incidenti, lamentele e cambio di lavoro. Uno studio fra i lavoratori comunali ha rilevato che gli impiegati che fumavano marijuana sul lavoro o al di fuori dell'orario di lavoro manifestavano dei comportamenti di rifiuto - come lasciare il lavoro senza permesso, sognare ad occhi aperti, svolgere questioni personali durante l'orario di lavoro o sottrarsi ai propri compiti, con conseguenze negative sulla produttività e sul morale.

All'uso di marijuana sono associati depressione, ansietà e disturbi della personalità. Le ricerche dimostrano chiaramente che l'uso di marijuana ha la capacità di creare problemi nella vita quotidiana o peggiorare l'esistenza di una persona. Siccome la marijuana compromette la capacità di apprendere e di ricordare le informazioni, quanto più una persona usa marijuana tanto più sarà incapace di svolgere attività sociali, lavorative ed intellettuali. In uno studio sulla cognizione, gli adulti sono stati analizzati sulla base delle loro prestazioni. Chi faceva un notevole uso di marijuana ha ottenuto risultati notevolmente più bassi con riferimento alle abilità matematiche ed alla capacità di espressione verbale, rispetto a chi non fumava marijuana.

Marijuana e Cannabis: Effetti, Dipendenza e Conseguenze d’AbusoInoltre, altre ricerche hanno dimostrato che gli effetti negativi della marijuana sulla memoria e l'apprendimento possono durare per giorni o settimane dopo che sono svaniti gli effetti più acuti della droga. Ad esempio, uno studio su 129 studenti universitari ha rilevato che chi faceva un forte uso di marijuana (chi aveva fumato marijuana in almeno 27 dei 30 giorni prima di tale studio), presentava notevoli problemi riguardo alle operazioni che richiedevano attenzione, memoria e apprendimento, anche se non aveva usato la droga nelle ultime 24 ore. Gli utilizzatori abituali di marijuana, in questo studio, avevano maggiori problemi a conservare e spostare la propria attenzione, nonché a registrare, organizzare e usare informazioni rispetto a chi aveva utilizzato marijuana non più di 3 volte negli ultimi 30 giorni. Di conseguenza, chi fuma marijuana una volta al giorno può operare ad un livello intellettuale ridotto per tutto il tempo. Recentemente, gli stessi studiosi hanno osservato che la capacità di ricordare le parole di un elenco da parte di un gruppo di fumatori abituali di marijuana è ancora compromessa una settimana dopo la cessazione dell'uso di marijuana, e ritorna normale dopo 4 settimane. Di conseguenza, perfino dopo un uso intenso di marijuana per un lungo periodo di tempo, se un individuo smette di usare tale droga, può recuperare alcune capacità cognitive.

Altri studi hanno prodotto ulteriori prove sul fatto che gli effetti della marijuana sul cervello, a lungo andare, possono causare un deterioramento drastico delle capacità fondamentali della persona. Gli studiosi hanno assegnato ad alcuni studenti dei test per misurare la loro capacità di risolvere problemi e le loro caratteristiche emotive. I risultati hanno dimostrato come gli studenti, che già bevevano alcol e fumavano marijuana, erano svantaggiati rispetto ai loro compagni; questa cosa si accentuava però significativamente con il passare del tempo. Le analisi associano l'uso di marijuana, indipendentemente dall'uso di alcol, ad una ridotta capacità di "auto-rafforzamento", un gruppo di abilità psicologiche che consentono all'individuo di conservare la propria fiducia e di perseverare nel perseguimento degli obiettivi.


L'Uso di Marijuana Durante la Gravidanza può Nuocere al Bambino?

Alcune ricerche hanno dimostrato che i bambini nati da donne che hanno fatto uso di marijuana durante la gravidanza manifestano risposte alterate agli stimoli visivi, un accresciuto tremito ed un pianto più acuto, che potrebbero indicare problemi nello sviluppo neurologico. Si è osservato che i bambini esposti alla marijuana, durante l'infanzia e gli anni pre-scolastici presentano maggiori problemi comportamentali e problemi nello svolgere compiti che richiedono percezione visiva, comprensione linguistica, attenzione continua e memoria, rispetto ai bambini non esposti alla marijuana. A scuola, è più probabile che questi bambini presentino dei deficit nelle abilità decisionali, nella memoria e nella capacità di prestare attenzione.


L'Uso di Marijuana Crea Dipendenza?

Marijuana e Cannabis: Effetti, Dipendenza e Conseguenze d’AbusoL'uso di marijuana per lunghi periodi può portare alcune persone alla dipendenza; così, queste persone usano la droga compulsivamente anche se ciò interferisce con la famiglia, la scuola, il lavoro e le attività ricreative. Il "National Household Survey on Drug Abuse" del 2001, stimava che 5,6 milioni di americani dai 12 anni in su avevano riportato problemi con le droghe illegali nell'ultimo anno. Di questi, 3,6 milioni presentavano i sintomi medici della dipendenza da droga. Più di 2 milioni presentavano le caratteristiche della dipendenza da marijuana/hashish. Nel 1999, più di 220.000 persone che hanno partecipato a dei programmi di disintossicazione, hanno affermato che la marijuana era la droga che usavano maggiormente.

Insieme al desiderio, i sintomi della crisi d'astinenza possono rendere difficile smettere di usare la droga per chi ne fa uso da molto tempo. Chi prova a smettere sperimenta irritabilità, difficoltà di dormire e ansietà, nonché un'accresciuta aggressività nei test psicologici, che raggiunge il suo culmine circa una settimana dopo l'ultima assunzione della droga. 



Maurizio


----------



## UltimoSangre (19 Luglio 2012)

eh Santa Bernadetta da dove che la vien!

Che lunga sta roba!

... riassuntino?


----------



## battiato63 (19 Luglio 2012)

:mrgreen::sonar:





UltimoSangre ha detto:


> eh Santa Bernadetta da dove che la vien!
> 
> Che lunga sta roba!
> 
> ... riassuntino?


:sonar:


----------



## Simy (19 Luglio 2012)

Maurì abbiamo parlato di qualche canna....e ammazza quanto la fai lunga! 
lo sappiamo tutti che la droga fa male ma una canna non ha mai ucciso nessuno... come non ha mai ucciso nessuno un bicchiere di vino...
è l'abuso che fa male!


----------



## free (19 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> eh Santa Bernadetta da dove che la vien!
> 
> Che lunga sta roba!
> 
> ... riassuntino?



è un deterrente, c'è scritto sulle cartine, se ti interrogano e non la sai, nada


----------



## UltimoSangre (19 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> è un deterrente, c'è scritto sulle cartine, se ti interrogano e non la sai, nada


:triste::triste:


----------



## battiato63 (19 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Maurì abbiamo parlato di qualche canna....e ammazza quanto la fai lunga!
> lo sappiamo tutti che la droga fa male ma una canna non ha mai ucciso nessuno... come non ha mai ucciso nessuno un bicchiere di vino...
> è l'abuso che fa male!


finalmente delle parole sensate...


----------



## free (19 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> :triste::triste:



ti hanno già cannato?:rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (19 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ti hanno già cannato?:rotfl:


:canna::canna::canna::canna:


----------



## Simy (19 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> :canna::canna::canna::canna:


----------



## battiato63 (19 Luglio 2012)

*maurì*

maurì la portiamo in cassazione?.... il tuo discorso ha un non so che di francesismo che nella sua astiomaticità pragmatica non si immette certamente nella contrapposta dialettica partenopea.. ora non accusarmi di essere un pleonastico ma il mio è solo un modo di vedere le cose sotto un profilo prettamente ieratico.


----------



## UltimoSangre (19 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


>


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (19 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> maurì la portiamo in cassazione?.... il tuo discorso ha un non so che di francesismo che nella sua astiomaticità pragmatica non si immette certamente nella contrapposta dialettica partenopea.. ora non accusarmi di essere un pleonastico ma il mio è solo un modo di vedere le cose sotto un profilo prettamente ieratico.



troppo difficile come concetto per maurizio...


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

http://www.usidellacanapa.it/medicina/sballo.html

luca


----------



## free (19 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> maurì la portiamo in cassazione?.... il tuo discorso ha un non so che di francesismo che nella sua astiomaticità pragmatica non si immette certamente nella contrapposta dialettica partenopea.. ora non accusarmi di essere un pleonastico ma il mio è solo un modo di vedere le cose sotto un profilo prettamente ieratico.



ma che brutto effetto ti ha fatto!:rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (19 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> troppo difficile come concetto per maurizio...


eh già, lui è imperterrito..forse non sfoga.....sarà l'astinenza  
:mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (19 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma che brutto effetto ti ha fatto!:rotfl:


azz a me?.... vedi lui com'è ridotto... secondo me deve cambiare spacciatore, gli stanno a dà il bicarbonato 
:mrgreen:
:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (19 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma che brutto effetto ti ha fatto!:rotfl:


perchè non la passa mai....chi fuma da solo si strozza...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (19 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


>


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (19 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè non la passa mai....chi fuma da solo si strozza...:rotfl::rotfl:



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Luglio 2012)

non so perchè, mi è venuto in mente l'accanimento terapeutico...


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè non la passa mai....chi fuma da solo si strozza...:rotfl::rotfl:


Siete proprio degli sciocchi, parlare con leggerezza della droga proprio da stupidi!

Ogni volta che acquistate, anche in piccola quantità, della droga, contribuite in qualche maniera ,a finanziare tutti gli illeciti che ci sono dietro!
Un esempio:  L 'uccisione di donne e bambini da parte di guerriglieri,che si autofinanziano comprando armi con la vendita.
Scherzate su quello che volete ma non su questo argomento.



Contro la droga


----------



## Simy (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Siete proprio degli sciocchi, parlare con leggerezza della droga proprio da stupidi!
> 
> *Ogni volta che acquistate*, anche in piccola quantità, della droga, contribuite in qualche maniera ,a finanziare tutti gli illeciti che ci sono dietro!
> Un esempio: L 'uccisione di donne e bambini da parte di guerriglieri,che si autofinanziano comprando armi con la vendita.
> ...



ma hai letto che ne facciamo uso? 
se è per questo io non ho mai fatto manco un tiro di canna....ma state esagerando davvero


----------



## UltimoSangre (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Siete proprio degli sciocchi, parlare con leggerezza della droga proprio da stupidi!
> 
> Ogni volta che acquistate, anche in piccola quantità, della droga, contribuite in qualche maniera ,a finanziare tutti gli illeciti che ci sono dietro!
> Un esempio:  L 'uccisione di donne e bambini da parte di guerriglieri,che si autofinanziano comprando armi con la vendita.
> ...


Ok,
anche ogni volta che acquisti un pc, o uno smartphone,
o qualsiasi altr diavoleria tecnologica... qualcuno nel terzo o quarto mondo è stato sfruttato.

Vai a vedere come erano contenti gli operai della Foxconn di lavorare per Apple...

Se pensi che la Cina sta delocalizzando in AFRICA,
capirai che lo sfruttamento c'è e ci sarà sempre...


----------



## lunaiena (19 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Maurì abbiamo parlato di qualche canna....e ammazza quanto la fai lunga!
> lo sappiamo tutti che la droga fa male ma una canna non ha mai ucciso nessuno... come non ha mai ucciso nessuno un bicchiere di vino...
> è l'abuso che fa male!


quoto.....



Simy ha detto:


> troppo difficile come concetto per maurizio...



Anche per me ....sarà perchè vedo i colori alterati in questo momento


----------



## battiato63 (19 Luglio 2012)

:mrgreen::mrgreen:





lunapiena ha detto:


> quoto.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (19 Luglio 2012)

Ma io ancora non ho capito la domanda... se è una droga leggera?

Dipende da quanta te ne porti dietro... ho visto pezzi che parevano mattoni!


----------



## Kid (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Siete proprio degli sciocchi, parlare con leggerezza della droga proprio da stupidi!
> 
> Ogni volta che acquistate, anche in piccola quantità, della droga, contribuite in qualche maniera ,a finanziare tutti gli illeciti che ci sono dietro!
> Un esempio:  L 'uccisione di donne e bambini da parte di guerriglieri,che si autofinanziano comprando armi con la vendita.
> ...


Si vabbè... pure quando compro una pallone a mio figlio dovrei pensare al povero bimbo sfruttato che l'ha cucito a mano?


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ok,
> anche ogni volta che acquisti un pc, o uno smartphone,
> o qualsiasi altr diavoleria tecnologica... qualcuno nel terzo o quarto mondo è stato sfruttato.
> 
> ...


Qui si va oltre lo sfruttamento (con cui condivido quello che hai detto) ci sono guerriglieri che fanno sparire interi villaggi ,uccidendo donne e bambini, noto una certa differenza! Scherzarci è da persone misere!
Ancora più misero pensare che non è colpa nostra e che il mondo va in questo modo, iniziamo a cambiare da noi stessi, sarebbe già un piccolo passo. 

contro la droga


----------



## Kid (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Qui si va oltre lo sfruttamento (con cui condivido quello che hai detto) ci sono guerriglieri che fanno sparire interi villaggi ,uccidendo donne e bambini, noto una certa differenza! Scherzarci è da persone misere!
> Ancora più misero pensare che non è colpa nostra e che il mondo va in questo modo, iniziamo a cambiare da noi stessi, sarebbe già un piccolo passo.
> 
> contro la droga


Guarda... io sono un comunistone ma... stai facendo la lotta ai mulini a vento. Sono luoghi comuni di basso profilo, fatti per far gridare allo scandalo la gente comune. 

Quello che ti piomba in testa, viene per forza dall'alto. Tu ti puoi solo scansare.


----------



## lunaiena (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Siete proprio degli sciocchi, parlare con leggerezza della droga proprio da stupidi!
> 
> Ogni volta che acquistate, anche in piccola quantità, della droga, contribuite in qualche maniera ,a finanziare tutti gli illeciti che ci sono dietro!
> Un esempio:  L 'uccisione di donne e bambini da parte di guerriglieri,che si autofinanziano comprando armi con la vendita.
> ...



Anche ogni volta che acquisti carne contribuisci a far soffrire ed ammazzare animali.....


"non chiederti cosa mangerai oggi......
 ma chi mangerai oggi..."

Scusate OT


----------



## Tubarao (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Siete proprio degli sciocchi, parlare con leggerezza della droga proprio da stupidi!
> 
> Ogni volta che acquistate, anche in piccola quantità, della droga, contribuite in qualche maniera ,a finanziare tutti gli illeciti che ci sono dietro!
> Un esempio:  L 'uccisione di donne e bambini da parte di guerriglieri,che si autofinanziano comprando armi con la vendita.
> ...



Infatti con tutte le canne che mi sono fatto, come minimo sulla coscienza mi ritrovo un paio d'interi villaggi messicani, due o tre comunità in Turchia, e almeno quattro o cinque comunià talebane in Afghanistan......ho ucciso più io con un pò di canne che Rambo con un M-60.......


Ma vaffanculo và........sempre in amicizia ovviamente.

Quinty, siamo stati promossi: da sfascioni di sinistra.......AD ARMI DI DISTRUZIONE DI MASSA.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Si vabbè... pure quando compro una pallone a mio figlio dovrei pensare al povero bimbo sfruttato che l'ha cucito a mano?


Sicuramente dovresti pensarci, non è difficle, è sufficente guardare l 'etichetta, cosa che dovresti guardare a prescindere, per la salvaguardia di tuo figlio,  alcuni materiali di dubbia provenienza sono risultati  tossici nei giocattoli.


----------



## Kid (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sicuramente dovresti pensarci, non è difficle, è sufficente guardare l 'etichetta, cosa che dovresti guardare a prescindere, per la salvaguardia di tuo figlio,  alcuni materiali di dubbia provenienza sono risultati  tossici nei giocattoli.


Perchè secondo te se nessuno comprasse palloni cuciti a mano dai bambini, i produttori smetterebbero di farli? Secondo me gli farebbe cucire palloni più belli.


----------



## Kid (19 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Infatti con tutte le canne che mi sono fatto, come minimo sulla coscienza mi ritrovo un paio d'interi villaggi messicani, due o tre comunità in Turchia, e almeno quattro o cinque comunià talebane in Afghanistan......ho ucciso più io con un pò di canne che Rambo con un M-60.......
> 
> 
> Ma vaffanculo và........sempre in amicizia ovviamente,


ROTFL


----------



## Simy (19 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Infatti con tutte le canne che mi sono fatto, come minimo sulla coscienza mi ritrovo un paio d'interi villaggi messicani, due o tre comunità in Turchia, e almeno quattro o cinque comunià talebane in Afghanistan......ho ucciso più io con un pò di canne che Rambo con un M-60.......
> 
> 
> Ma vaffanculo và........sempre in amicizia ovviamente.
> ...


assassino :mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Infatti con tutte le canne che mi sono fatto, come minimo sulla coscienza mi ritrovo un paio d'interi villaggi messicani, due o tre comunità in Turchia, e almeno quattro o cinque comunià talebane in Afghanistan......ho ucciso più io con un pò di canne che Rambo con un M-60.......
> 
> 
> Ma vaffanculo và........sempre in amicizia ovviamente,



Brravo!!! Degna risposta da parte di un tossico.


----------



## Tubarao (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Brravo!!! Degna risposta da parte di un tossico.


Che t'avanza n'euro cì ?


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Perchè secondo te se nessuno comprasse palloni cuciti a mano dai bambini, i produttori smetterebbero di farli? Secondo me gli farebbe cucire palloni più belli.


Ci sono palloni, prodotti in paesi. dove non c'è sfruttazione di minori, ma a te che ti frega, l 'importante è che spendi poco!


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Anche ogni volta che acquisti carne contribuisci a far soffrire ed ammazzare animali.....
> 
> 
> "non chiederti cosa mangerai oggi......
> ...


esagerata


----------



## Kid (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ci sono palloni, prodotti in paesi. dove non c'è sfruttazione di minori, ma a te che ti frega, l 'importante è che spendi poco!


Ma chi cazzo sei, il Che della rete? E perchè vieni a fare propaganda in un forum che tratta il tradimento? Ma scusa, vai  a spammare denunce alle multinazionali e lasciace fumare ste canne in santa pace!


----------



## sienne (19 Luglio 2012)

Ciao,

do ragione a NR ... 

è importantissimo cercare di fare il possibile nel proprio piccolo ...

e di essere molto consapevoli nel cosa si acquista ecc. 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> do ragione a NR ...
> 
> ...


su questo hai ragione senz'altro, ma senza esasperazioni


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma chi cazzo sei, il Che della rete? E perchè vieni a fare propaganda in un forum che tratta il tradimento? Ma scusa, vai  a spammare denunce alle multinazionali e lasciace fumare ste canne in santa pace!


Si parla di tradimenti? non intervengo.
Si parla di droga in modo superficiale? allora intervengo dato che sono contro.
Tu hai problemi di droga? continua così sei sulla strada buona. 
Mi dispiace per i tuoi figli, nessuno merita un genitore come te, mi dispiace anche per tua  moglie nel caso non avesse il tuo stesso vizio.


----------



## sienne (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si parla di tradimenti? non intervengo.
> Si parla di droga in modo superficiale? allora intervengo dato che sono contro.
> Tu hai problemi di droga? continua così sei sulla strada buona.
> Mi dispiace per i tuoi figli, nessuno merita un genitore come te, mi dispiace anche per tua  moglie nel caso non avesse il tuo stesso vizio.



Ciao,

non ti allargare ... 

stai offendendo, e ciò non va bene ... 

sienne


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> su questo hai ragione senz'altro, ma senza esasperazioni



Con la droga non si scherza, solo gli stolti lo fanno!


----------



## Simy (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si parla di tradimenti? non intervengo.
> Si parla di droga in modo superficiale? allora intervengo dato che sono contro.
> Tu hai problemi di droga? continua così sei sulla strada buona.
> Mi dispiace per i tuoi figli, nessuno merita un genitore come te, mi dispiace anche per tua moglie nel caso non avesse il tuo stesso vizio.



ma come ti permetti! ma che ne sai di che genitore è kid? 
ma tu ha problemi seri


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non ti allargare ...
> 
> ...



Non sto offendendo nessuno, guarda che di solito ai genitori che fanno uso di droghe, i figli vengono assistiti da assistenti sociali.


----------



## Kid (19 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma come ti permetti! ma che ne sai di che genitore è kid?
> ma tu ha problemi seri



Lascia perdere stella, non ne vale la pena.


----------



## Simy (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non sto offendendo nessuno, guarda che di solito ai genitori che fanno uso di droghe, i figli vengono assistiti da assistenti sociali.


no vabbè...è inutile


----------



## sienne (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non sto offendendo nessuno, guarda che di solito ai genitori che fanno uso di droghe, i figli vengono assistiti da assistenti sociali.


Ciao,

tu stai offendendo e come!!!

hai tirato delle conclusioni e sputato sentenza senza sapere ... 

mi permetto di dire, che questo modo di fare, manda gli innocenti al rogo ... 

scusa ... ma sei pericoloso pure te ...

sienne


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma come ti permetti! ma che ne sai di che genitore è kid?
> ma tu ha problemi seri


Tu invece? quando senti al telegiornale storie come quella di genova, del piccolo alessandro, che fai piangi? poi il giorno dopo ricominci a scherzare sulla droga? sei limitata ragazza te lo dico da donna


----------



## battiato63 (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si parla di tradimenti? non intervengo.
> Si parla di droga in modo superficiale? allora intervengo dato che sono contro.
> Tu hai problemi di droga? continua così sei sulla strada buona.
> Mi dispiace per i tuoi figli, nessuno merita un genitore come te, mi dispiace anche per tua moglie nel caso non avesse il tuo stesso vizio.


stai uscendo fuori tema.. va bene discutere ma le offese no...che padre è Kid lo stabiliranno i suoi figli, tu non hai nè titolo nè diritto di giudicare.


----------



## Simy (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tu invece? quando senti al telegiornale storie come quella di genova, del piccolo alessandro, che fai piangi? poi il giorno dopo ricominci a scherzare sulla droga? sei limitata ragazza te lo dico da donna


io lo conosco benissimo invece!

e chi si fa una canna non è un tossico...limitata ci sarai tu e la tua mentalità ottusa


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> tu stai offendendo e come!!!
> 
> ...


Non sopporto che si scherzi sulla droga, PUNTO
Non sopporto i genitori che si drogano PUNTO


----------



## Simy (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non sopporto che si scherzi sulla droga, PUNTO
> Non sopporto i genitori che si drogano PUNTO


e allora non leggere PUNTO


----------



## Kid (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tu invece? quando senti al telegiornale storie come quella di genova, del piccolo alessandro, che fai piangi? poi il giorno dopo ricominci a scherzare sulla droga? sei limitata ragazza te lo dico da donna


Adesso spiegami cosa cavolo c'azzecca la storia di Alessandro con le canne, sono curioso.

Ma robe da matti.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io lo conosco benissimo invece!
> 
> e chi si fa una canna non è un tossico...limitata ci sarai tu e la tua mentalità ottusa


Quindi se tua figlia o tuo figlio si fanno le canne stai serena e contenta, brava ma brava


----------



## Tubarao (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tu invece? quando senti al telegiornale storie come quella di genova, del piccolo alessandro, che fai piangi? poi il giorno dopo ricominci a scherzare sulla droga? sei limitata ragazza te lo dico da donna


Vedi, il problema qui non è trovare qualcuno che sia favorevole alla droga, perchè penso che difficilmente troverai qualcuno, sia in questo forum che fuori. Il problema è la mancanza di buonsenso e il tuo eccesso di talebanesimo sull'argomento. Le sfumature di grigio non sono solo in quel libro del cazzo che vi provoca senso di umidiccio nell'intracoscia, le sfumature di grigio sono la parte essenziale, e segno di civiltà, o almeno, buonsenso, in ogni situazione.


----------



## battiato63 (19 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e allora non leggere PUNTO


ti quoto in todo Simy


----------



## Kid (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quindi se tua figlia o tuo figlio si fanno le canne stai serena e contenta, brava ma brava


Non lo metto nemmeno al rogo.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vedi, il problema qui non è trovare qualcuno che sia favorevole alla droga, perchè penso che difficilmente troverai qualcuno, sia in questo forum che fuori. Il problema è la mancanza di buonsenso e il tuo eccesso di talebanesimo sull'argomento. Le sfumature di grigio non sono solo in quel libro del cazzo che vi provoca senso di umidiccio nell'intracoscia, le sfumature di grigio sono la parte essenziale, e segno di civiltà, o almeno, buonsenso, in ogni situazione.


Dici? eppure non ne ho sentiti di contrari, scherzare sulla droga lo trovo di cattivo gusto.


----------



## sienne (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non sopporto che si scherzi sulla droga, PUNTO
> Non sopporto i genitori che si drogano PUNTO


Ciao 

ehhh se sapessi ... quante cose non sopporto io  ...

comunque ... se tu nel tuo piccolo vuoi raggiungere qualcosa ... 

cerca il dialogo e non sputare sentenze ...

kid, per quanto mi ricordo ... non ha mai toccato una canna ...

mi sa, che hai toppato ... e rifletti ... questo modo di fare, è pericoloso ... mandi in carcere innocenti!

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si parla di tradimenti? non intervengo.
> Si parla di droga in modo superficiale? allora intervengo dato che sono contro.
> Tu hai problemi di droga? continua così sei sulla strada buona.
> Mi dispiace per i tuoi figli, *nessuno merita un genitore come te, mi dispiace anche per tua  moglie *nel caso non avesse il tuo stesso vizio.



Non capisco su che basi scrivi certe cose.....


----------



## Tubarao (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Dici? eppure non ne ho sentiti di contrari, scherzare sulla droga lo trovo di cattivo gusto.



Se a te salta la mosca al naso per qualsivoglia motivo quando senti parlare in un certo modo di droga, la cosa è umanamente comprensibile, ma da qui ad entrare in tackle scivolato con questi atteggiamenti talebani, scusami, ma ce ne passa.


----------



## Kid (19 Luglio 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ehhh se sapessi ... quante cose non sopporto io  ...
> 
> ...


Ehm... questo non è proprio vero.

Da qui a dire che fumo le canne in faccia ai miei figli, ne passa.


----------



## Simy (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quindi se tua figlia o tuo figlio si fanno le canne stai serena e contenta, brava ma brava



mai detto questo...ma manco lo mando in galera


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2012)

E poi quando propongo di non fare entrare i non registrati mi dicono che voglio un gruppo chiuso.....
E allora stiamo qui a farci offendere da un perfetto sconosciuto.....
Fate voi....



Kid e Tuba so che non c'è bisogno che ve lo dica io, ma non date il minimo peso a questo delirio....


----------



## Kid (19 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E poi quando propongo di non fare entrare i non registrati mi dicono che voglio un gruppo chiuso.....
> E allora stiamo qui a farci offendere da un perfetto sconosciuto.....
> Fate voi....
> 
> ...


Sinceramente Farfy... a me diverte.


----------



## Simy (19 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Sinceramente Farfy... a me diverte.



a me no


----------



## Simy (19 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E poi quando propongo di non fare entrare i non registrati mi dicono che voglio un gruppo chiuso.....
> E allora stiamo qui a farci offendere da un perfetto sconosciuto.....
> Fate voi....
> 
> ...



quoto:up:


----------



## Kid (19 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> a me no


Dai Simy... apri un pò la tua mente... vedrai che pure i talebani come questo diventano simpatici. In alternativa... puoi sempre provare con una canna! :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (19 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ehm... questo non è proprio vero.
> 
> Da qui a dire che fumo le canne in faccia ai miei figli, ne passa.


Ciao,

mi sono ricordata male ... forse ti sto scambiando ... sorry ... 

sienne


----------



## Tubarao (19 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E poi quando propongo di non fare entrare i non registrati mi dicono che voglio un gruppo chiuso.....
> E allora stiamo qui a farci offendere da un perfetto sconosciuto.....
> Fate voi....
> 
> ...



Farfie, vedi, io, a differenza della nostra NR, mi metto nei panni di un ipotetico genitore che magari ha perso un figlio per droga e capita nella discussione in oggetto; ci stà un certo atteggiamento, è umano e comprensibile. Quello che non ci stà è la levata di scudi talebana, più che altro perchè toglie spazio al contradditorio. Magari la nostra NR avrebbe pure cose interessanti da dire sull'argomento, ma con questo atteggiamento si preclude la pissibilità di comunicarle e condividerle.


----------



## Simy (19 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Dai Simy... apri un pò la tua mente... vedrai che pure i talebani come questo diventano simpatici. In alternativa... puoi sempre provare con una canna! :rotfl:


sono limitata...me lo ha detto lei...da donna:mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (19 Luglio 2012)

*Simy*

ma non vedi che è limitato?...credo che farfalla abbia ragione sulla questione del numero chiuso...


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2012)

proprio perché la droga è un problema serio e angoscioso che occorrono argomentazioni e non sterili attacchi personali.


----------



## UltimoSangre (19 Luglio 2012)

Trolling is the wayyyyyyyyyyyy

lalalalalala


----------



## sienne (19 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> proprio perché la droga è un problema serio e angoscioso che occorrono argomentazioni e non sterili attacchi personali.


Ciao,

ecco ... grazie!!! 

straquoto!!!

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Farfie, vedi, io, a differenza della nostra NR, mi metto nei panni di un ipotetico genitore che magari ha perso un figlio per droga e capita nella discussione in oggetto; ci stà un certo atteggiamento, è umano e comprensibile. Quello che non ci stà è la levata di scudi talebana, più che altro perchè toglie spazio al contradditorio. Magari la nostra NR avrebbe pure cose interessanti da dire sull'argomento, ma con questo atteggiamento si preclude la pissibilità di comunicarle e condividerle.


Infatti è questo che mi da noia, l'atteggiamento.
Non mi sono mai fatta una canna e l'idea che mio figlio se le possa fare mi preoccupa. Forse sono un po' talebana anch'io ma non mi permetto di giudicare cattivi genitori o tossici quelli che se le fanno facendomi forza dell'anonimato. mi sembra di essere in un acquario dove tutti osservano e quando hanno voglia entrano a gamba tesa per poi tornare in panchina....
Va bè ha anche toccato i miei uomini preferiti e questo mi fa partire l'embolo.
E comunque insisto a costo di diventare pedante che i non registrati non mi piacciono


----------



## battiato63 (19 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti è questo che mi da noia, l'atteggiamento.
> Non mi sono mai fatta una canna e l'idea che mio figlio se le possa fare mi preoccupa. Forse sono un po' talebana anch'io ma non mi permetto di giudicare cattivi genitori o tossici quelli che se le fanno facendomi forza dell'anonimato. mi sembra di essere in un acquario dove tutti osservano e quando hanno voglia entrano a gamba tesa per poi tornare in panchina....
> Va bè ha anche toccato i miei uomini preferiti e questo mi fa partire l'embolo.
> E comunque insisto a costo di diventare pedante che i non registrati non mi piacciono


ti quoto in todo:smile:


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mai detto questo...ma manco lo mando in galera


Prima hai detto che una canna non è niente, io ho una figlia di 15 anni se la vedo con una canna, di sicuro mi preoccuperei, certo che non la mando in galera, ma non direi e penserei mai, "una canna che vuoi che sia",  usare delle droghe definite da te leggere, si è predisposti all 'uso di quelle pesanti, anche se non sempre accade, l 'inizio è quello!


----------



## Kid (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Prima hai detto che una canna non è niente, io ho una figlia di 15 anni se la vedo con una canna, di sicuro mi preoccuperei, certo che non la mando in galera, ma non direi e penserei mai, "una canna che vuoi che sia",  usare delle droghe definite da te leggere, si è predisposti all 'uso di quelle pesanti, anche se non sempre accade, l 'inizio è quello!


Ma piantala con sti luoghi comuni!

Io sono contro la legalizzazione per motivi "funzionali", ma ti assicuro che è più soggetto a rischi il tizio che và al bar a farsi due bianchetti al giorno, che quello che si fa la sua cannetta in santa pace.

Davvero mi dai l'idea di una ciellina a momenti.


----------



## sienne (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Prima hai detto che una canna non è niente, io ho una figlia di 15 anni se la vedo con una canna, di sicuro mi preoccuperei, certo che non la mando in galera, ma non direi e penserei mai, "una canna che vuoi che sia",  usare delle droghe definite da te leggere, si è predisposti all 'uso di quelle pesanti, anche se non sempre accade, l 'inizio è quello!


Ciao,

ma sai ... io mi preoccupo di più dell'alcol a dire il vero ...

però mi preoccupo ugualmente ... 

importante è di rimanere sempre in un buon dialogo con i figli ... e ascoltarli ... molto e sempre ... 

sienne


----------



## Kid (19 Luglio 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ma sai ... io mi preoccupo di più dell'alcol a dire il vero ...
> 
> ...


Io dico che c'è un'età per tutto. Se beccasssi mio figlio con una canna gli direi di usare la testa e non esagerare. E che il fumo (tutto) fa male. 

Comunque l'alcool è più dannoso e facilmente reperibile della marijuana.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma piantala con sti luoghi comuni!
> 
> Io sono contro la legalizzazione per motivi "funzionali", ma ti assicuro che è più soggetto a rischi il tizio che và al bar a farsi due bianchetti al giorno, che quello che si fa la sua cannetta in santa pace.
> 
> Davvero mi dai l'idea di una ciellina a momenti.


Sono contraria anche sull'alcol, ma non si parlava di questo qui, si parlava di droga scherzandoci sopra!
ti piace drogarti fatti tuoi!
Allo stesso tempo, non scrivere messaggi sbagliati!


----------



## sienne (19 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io dico che c'è un'età per tutto. Se beccasssi mio figlio con una canna gli direi di usare la testa e non esagerare. E che il fumo (tutto) fa male.
> 
> Comunque l'alcool è più dannoso e facilmente reperibile della marijuana.


Ciao,

si, sono d'accordo.

io mi preoccuperei soprattutto per le motivazioni ...

se nasce da un malessere o da una curiosità o per "passare un momento tranquillo" o ecc. 

il malessere mi preoccupa ...

sienne


----------



## Kid (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono contraria anche sull'alcol, ma non si parlava di questo qui, si parlava di droga scherzandoci sopra!
> ti piace drogarti fatti tuoi!
> Allo stesso tempo, non scrivere messaggi sbagliati!



Ripeto: hai sbagliato ambito.

E comunque non serviva che venissi qui tu a dire che la droga fa male.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ripeto: hai sbagliato ambito.
> 
> E comunque non serviva che venissi qui tu a dire che la droga fa male.


Invece tu puoi scherzarci sopra, io  non posso dire che è sbagliato, complimenti  un forum, da Repubblica di Salo'


----------



## Tubarao (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Prima hai detto che una canna non è niente, io ho una figlia di 15 anni se la vedo con una canna, di sicuro mi preoccuperei, certo che non la mando in galera, ma non direi e penserei mai, "una canna che vuoi che sia",  usare delle droghe definite da te leggere, si è predisposti all 'uso di quelle pesanti, anche se non sempre accade, l 'inizio è quello!


Allora, ti racconto io cosa fece mio padre quando mi beccarono che mi facevo le canne. Piccolo preambolo: papà era uno che per lavoro ha girato mezzo mondo; escluso il continente Nord-Americano credo che praticamente sia stato ovunque; questo per dire che tutto si poteva dire di mio padre meno che non fosse uno che non sapesse come funzionavano certe cose. Comunque, arriva all'orecchio dei miei che nella mia comitiva di allora ci si facesse di canne. All'epoca io facevo il secondo superiore e andavo a scuola dall'altra parte della città, con i mezzi ci mettevo quasi due ore ad arrivare. Quella mattina, stranamente, per me, mio padre si offrì di darmi un passaggio con la macchina. Durante il tragitto si parlò del più e del meno, solo che arrivati sotto la scuola, mentre io faccio per salutarlo, lui mi blocca e tirando fuori cartine e fumo mi dice: "'mbè, 'ndo vai ? che non se la famo na cannetta prima che entri in classe". Mi sentii una cacchetta. Ma mica perchè ero stato beccato. Il messaggio che arrivò per direttissima alle mie sinapsi pressapoco è stato il seguente: _Coi tuoi 17 anni ti puoi sentire anche il padrone del mondo ma sappi che io a questo mondo ci stò da parecchio tempo prima di te, e in confronto a me rimani sempre un pischelletto implume. E come ti ci ho messo, a questo mondo, te ce tolgo quando voglio se vengo a sapere che fai lo stronzo. _Ho sempre continuato a farmele come ho sempre saputo che lui osservava ed era vigile e non apena avessi sgarrato di un minimo mi avrebbe veramente spezzato le gambe, ma ciò non è successo perchè.......bhè...perchè sono suo figlio, mica un cretino qualsiasi.


Dimenticavo: alcuni miei amici, figli di genitori che a lui non potevano neanche allacciare le scarpe, bhè, effettivamente li ho persi per strada, io, nonostante tutte le canne che mi sono fatto, sono qui a scrivere questo post.


----------



## sienne (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Invece tu puoi scherzarci sopra, io  non posso dire che è sbagliato, complimenti  un forum, da Repubblica di Salo'


Ciao

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

dai ... non fare finta di non capire!!!!

tu hai offeso e pure pesantemente ... e ciò che non va ... 

sienne


----------



## Kid (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Invece tu puoi scherzarci sopra, io  non posso dire che è sbagliato, complimenti  un forum, da Repubblica di Salo'


Ma ti ripeto, cosa volevi sentirti dire qui dentro?

Ti sei "presentato" con un articolo copiaincollato pieno di inesattezze, sbandierando casi di cronaca nera e ridicoli luoghi comuni... avremmo dovuto tutti risponderti: si si hai ragione, la droga fa male, al rogo gli spaccini!

Ma dai, fatti 'na risata ogni tanto.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma ti ripeto, cosa volevi sentirti dire qui dentro?
> 
> Ti sei "presentato" con un articolo copiaincollato pieno di inesattezze, sbandierando casi di cronaca nera e ridicoli luoghi comuni... avremmo dovuto tutti risponderti: si si hai ragione, la droga fa male, al rogo gli spaccini!
> 
> Ma dai, fatti 'na risata ogni tanto.


quale articolo? io sono intervenuta dopo aver letto i vostri interventi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> quale articolo? io sono intervenuta dopo aver letto i vostri interventi.


ehhh... putroppo di sera tutti i gatti sono bigi... e gli ospiti sono uguali, se non vi firmate...


----------



## Kid (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> quale articolo? io sono intervenuta dopo aver letto i vostri interventi.


Non sei tu l'autore del topic? Scusa ma con questi Non registrati non si capisce una mazza.


----------



## quinty (19 Luglio 2012)

scusate... arrivo adesso... ero impegnata con gli assistenti sociali



che mi sono persa?


----------



## Simy (19 Luglio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> scusate... arrivo adesso... ero impegnata con gli assistenti sociali
> 
> 
> 
> che mi sono persa?



che sei una tossica e pure assassina


----------



## Kid (19 Luglio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> scusate... arrivo adesso... ero impegnata con gli assistenti sociali
> 
> 
> 
> che mi sono persa?


MArjuana: droga leggera o assassina?


----------



## quinty (19 Luglio 2012)

e una madre di merda!


----------



## Kid (19 Luglio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> e una madre di merda!


LOL


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Luglio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> e una madre di merda!



e una minchiapriva per punizione divina :carneval:


----------



## Kid (19 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e una minchiapriva per punizione divina :carneval:


Mi fate schiattare ragazzacce!


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> che sei una tossica e pure assassina





quinty ha detto:


> e una madre di merda!





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e una minchiapriva per punizione divina :carneval:


Quoto:up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto:up:


che cazzo quoti tu?


----------



## free (19 Luglio 2012)

c'è da dire che da qualche anno, non so per quale motivo, il livello di thc delle droghe leggere pare sia salito parecchio, il che vuol dire che non sono più tanto leggere, lo sapevate anche voi?

comunque sia, farsi qualche canna può appartenere a tutta quella serie di esperienze che si fanno da giovani, può capitare (ma anche no, e questo va rispettato), e permette di uscire dalla campana di vetro che una famiglia attenta e premurosa tende a costruire attorno ai figli, secondo me
e da più grandi può capitare ugualmente, con la consapevolezza di sapere cos'è e come funziona (non guidare, per es.)
diverso è il caso del tossico, che vive per la droga


----------



## Kid (19 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> c'è da dire che da qualche anno, non so per quale motivo, il livello di thc delle droghe leggere pare sia salito parecchio, il che vuol dire che non sono più tanto leggere, lo sapevate anche voi?
> 
> comunque sia, farsi qualche canna può appartenere a tutta quella serie di esperienze che si fanno da giovani, può capitare (ma anche no, e questo va rispettato), e permette di uscire dalla campana di vetro che una famiglia attenta e premurosa tende a costruire attorno ai figli, secondo me
> e da più grandi può capitare ugualmente, con la consapevolezza di sapere cos'è e come funziona (non guidare, per es.)
> diverso è il caso del tossico, che vive per la droga


:up:


----------



## ToyGirl (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Siete proprio degli sciocchi, parlare con leggerezza della droga proprio da stupidi!
> 
> Ogni volta che acquistate, anche in piccola quantità, della droga, contribuite in qualche maniera ,a finanziare tutti gli illeciti che ci sono dietro!
> Un esempio:  L 'uccisione di donne e bambini da parte di guerriglieri,che si autofinanziano comprando armi con la vendita.
> ...


Questo discorso lo si può applicare a tantissimi prodotti LECITI di grandi aziende, dietro le quali esiste sfruttamento dei lavoratori, maggiorenni e minorenni... 

Hai mai letto un libro che parla di consumo critico?

Fallo. Ti passerà la voglia di acquistare quasi ogni prodotto di marca.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> che cazzo quoti tu?



:scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:



Va bene torno a chattare


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2012)

comunque mi preoccupano tantissimo le smart droghe e l'acol travestito da beveroni colorati e profumati.


----------



## Kid (19 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque mi preoccupano tantissimo le smart droghe e l'acol travestito da beveroni colorati e profumati.


Approvata.

Tutto ciò che è chimico per sballare è pericolosissimo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> :scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:
> 
> 
> 
> Va bene torno a chattare



con chi chatti???


----------



## perplesso (19 Luglio 2012)

Purtroppo non con me.......


----------



## Tubarao (19 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque mi preoccupano tantissimo le smart droghe e *l'acol travestito da beveroni colorati e profumati*.


Bravissima.

Quelli sono veramente bastardi. Ci fecero un servizio a Report, mi pare almeno che fosse Report. In pratica quei robi contengono una percentuale veramente minima di alcool, tale da non precluderne la vendita ai minorenni.

In questo modo si ottengono diversi "vantaggi", per il produttore ovviamente:

si aggredisce un mercato, quello dei minorenni, che altrimenti non sarebbe disponibile

non essendo pericolosi (sbronze) se ne possono bere molti in una serata, solo che l'organismo l'alcool lo assume comunque, e ci si abitua, e in pratica stai preparando il futuro consumatore di alcool maggiorenne


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Approvata.
> 
> Tutto ciò che è chimico per sballare è pericolosissimo.


ed è reso estremamente accattivante e a portata di mano.
negli smart shop ci sono queste bustine di droghe sintetiche unite comunque a sostanze considerate banali che qualche effetto possono anche arrecarlo, vedi la taurina.
e che dire dell'abitudine di certe bibite pubblicizzate come beveroni alla frutta che hanno comunque un bel tasso alcolico e che girano tra i giovanissimi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ed è reso estremamente accattivante e a portata di mano.
> negli smart shop ci sono queste bustine di droghe sintetiche unite comunque a sostanze considerate banali che qualche effetto possono anche arrecarlo, vedi la taurina.
> e che dire dell'abitudine di certe bibite pubblicizzate come beveroni alla frutta che hanno comunque un bel tasso alcolico e che girano tra i giovanissimi?


Visto io con i miei occhi un ragazzino delle medie berli prima di entrare in classe. Conosco i genitori, li informo. Risposta: ah, sì,lo so...ma tanto hanno poco alcool. L'anno successivo il ragazzino è stato preso per i capelli: in coma etilico, stava morendo assiderato in un parco.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Purtroppo non con me.......


in che senso "purtroppo"?

le è andata bene che chatta con te, va..........


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> con chi chatti???



Stai preoccupata:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Questo discorso lo si può applicare a tantissimi prodotti LECITI di grandi aziende, dietro le quali esiste sfruttamento dei lavoratori, maggiorenni e minorenni...
> 
> Hai mai letto un libro che parla di consumo critico?
> 
> Fallo. Ti passerà la voglia di acquistare quasi ogni prodotto di marca.


Fallo nel senso di cazzo? haahahahahahha leggi pure i libri, una  ragazza da sposare hahahahahahaahahahahah


----------



## Simy (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Fallo nel senso di cazzo? haahahahahahha leggi pure i libri, una ragazza da sposare hahahahahahaahahahahah


bè mi pare che abbia scritto una cosa giusta.... forse se leggessi qualcosa in più anche te .....


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bè mi pare che abbia scritto una cosa giusta.... forse se leggessi qualcosa in più anche te .....


sai consigliarmi anche qualche libro tu hahaahahahhahah, senza sfumature mi raccomando ho la frangetta hahahahhahahhaahahahahahahhaha


----------



## Simy (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sai consigliarmi anche qualche libro tu hahaahahahhahah, senza sfumature mi raccomando ho la frangetta hahahahhahahhaahahahahahahhaha


no mi spiace...le sfumature nella vita sono fondamentali


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no mi spiace...le sfumature nella vita sono fondamentali


allora passo hahaahhahahaahahha


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Visto io con i miei occhi un ragazzino delle medie berli prima di entrare in classe. Conosco i genitori, li informo. Risposta: ah, sì,lo so...ma tanto hanno poco alcool. L'anno successivo il ragazzino è stato preso per i capelli: in coma etilico, stava morendo assiderato in un parco.


ho un amico medico che mi dice che ne arrivano tantissimi ( dai quattordici ai sedici)in coma etilico


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Siete proprio degli sciocchi, parlare con leggerezza della droga proprio da stupidi!
> 
> Ogni volta che acquistate, anche in piccola quantità, della droga, contribuite in qualche maniera ,a finanziare tutti gli illeciti che ci sono dietro!
> Un esempio:  L 'uccisione di donne e bambini da parte di guerriglieri,che si autofinanziano comprando armi con la vendita.
> ...


Che la rendano libera allora, visto che il proibizionismo ha fallito su tutti i fronti.

Luca


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che t'avanza n'euro cì ?


pure per me?

luca


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho un amico medico che mi dice che ne arrivano tantissimi ( dai quattordici ai sedici)in coma etilico


 Questa cosa è vera,  dimentichi che sono per la maggior parte  i micidiali cocktail alcol-droga


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma ti ripeto, cosa volevi sentirti dire qui dentro?
> 
> Ti sei "presentato" con un articolo copiaincollato pieno di inesattezze, sbandierando casi di cronaca nera e ridicoli luoghi comuni... avremmo dovuto tutti risponderti: si si hai ragione, la droga fa male, al rogo gli spaccini!
> 
> Ma dai, fatti 'na risata ogni tanto.



L'articolo è stato copiato e incollato, da un sito dove scrivono degli esperti che curano la tossicodipendenza http://www.tossicodipendenza.org/disintossicazione-droghe/marijuana.htm

tu come consumatore ne sai più di loro vero?

l'avevo citato per una discussione precedente, sulla sottovalutazione delle droghe leggere,
Se esistono associazioni tipo questa, che hanno un numero verde attivo 24 ore su 24
penso che il problema esista.


Maurizio


----------



## Kid (20 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> L'articolo è stato copiato e incollato, da un sito dove scrivono degli esperti che *curano la tossicodipendenza* http://www.tossicodipendenza.org/disintossicazione-droghe/marijuana.htm
> 
> tu come consumatore ne sai più di loro vero?
> 
> ...



La marijuana non dà dipendenza. Chiaramente come ogni cosa, se ne abusi fa male.


----------



## free (20 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> La marijuana non dà dipendenza. Chiaramente come ogni cosa, se ne abusi fa male.


però può dare dipendenza psicologica, alla stregua del fumo, del caffè, di alcuni medicinali...

è la differenza che passa tra tossicofilia e tossicodipendenza, credo che si potrebbe tranquillamente dire che la tossicodipendenza possa essere una conseguenza della tossicofilia


----------



## Kid (20 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> *però può dare dipendenza psicologica, alla stregua del fumo, del caffè, di alcuni medicinali...*
> 
> è la differenza che passa tra tossicofilia e tossicodipendenza, credo che si potrebbe tranquillamente dire che la tossicodipendenza possa essere una conseguenza della tossicofilia


La dipendenza da marjiuana infatti secondo me, è quella da fumo di sigaretta.

Mai in vita mia ho conosciuto qualcuno a rota da marjiuana... dai! :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (20 Luglio 2012)

Mai usata.
Droga leggera o no, non sento l'esigenza di provare.

Sono più sensibile al peccato dell'ingordigia..


----------



## free (20 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> La dipendenza da marjiuana infatti, è quella da fumo di sigaretta. Non certamente per la sostanza.



dicono che anche la cocaina dia dipendenza psicologica (molto forte) e non fisica
ma io non l'ho mai provata, non saprei


----------



## Kid (20 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> dicono che anche la cocaina dia dipendenza psicologica (molto forte) e non fisica
> ma io non l'ho mai provata, non saprei


La cocaina è la marjiuana del 2000 purtroppo. Sempre più presente tra i giovanissimi e facilmente reperibile.


----------



## BLU (20 Luglio 2012)

Non c'è dubbio che mi metta a leggere oggi un lavoro cosi' lungo;per esperienza personale PASSATA senza neppur un lamento e, finita cosi' dal giorno alla notte priva di astinenza psicologica e fisica rispondo:
SI la marijuana è la "drogs" (le droghe si usano anche in cucina) piu' leggera,  tra tutte le  fumabili sicuramente.Ovviamente se naturale e non annaffiata da sostanze tossiche durante la seccatura :canna:


----------



## blu (20 Luglio 2012)

Se non si hanno esperienze in merito penso che sia meglio  NON arrivare a una conclusione personale...

Se non hai mai mangiato le penne all'arrabbiata non puoi sapere se veramente sono piccanti; si puo' parlare per sentito dire...


----------



## Kid (20 Luglio 2012)

BLU ha detto:


> Non c'è dubbio che mi metta a leggere oggi un lavoro cosi' lungo;per esperienza personale PASSATA senza neppur un lamento e, finita cosi' dal giorno alla notte priva di astinenza psicologica e fisica rispondo:
> SI la marijuana è la "drogs" (le droghe si usano anche in cucina) piu' leggera,  tra tutte le  fumabili sicuramente.Ovviamente se naturale e non annaffiata da sostanze tossiche durante la seccatura :canna:



Direi che per esperienza personale, delle persone che conosco un buon 75% ha fumato almeno una volta nella vita.

Poi che non desidero che mio figlio fumi, è un altro discorso. Ma non vorrei che fumasse proprio nulla, sia chiaro.


----------



## blu (20 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Direi che per esperienza personale, delle persone che conosco un buon 75% ha fumato almeno una volta nella vita.
> 
> Poi che non desidero che mio figlio fumi, è un altro discorso. Ma non vorrei che fumasse proprio nulla, sia chiaro.


Ciao Kid non era rivolto personalmente a te,ci tengo a sottolinearlo.
Non ho letto tutto  il post ma solo il titolo ;-)

p.s ti potrei scrivere un dizionario sulle droghe leggere...


----------



## blu (20 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Poi che non desidero che mio figlio fumi, è un altro discorso. Ma non vorrei che fumasse proprio nulla, sia chiaro.


La sfera magica non esiste,spero che non si  metta a fumare le sigarette.Se un domani avro' dei dubbi sulla vita sociale di mio figlio non mi passerebbe inosservato l'uso di tali sostanze e,saprei afforntare piuttosto bene l'argomento.


----------



## Kid (20 Luglio 2012)

blu ha detto:


> La sfera magica non esiste,spero che non si  metta a fumare le sigarette.Se un domani avro' dei dubbi sulla vita sociale di mio figlio non mi passerebbe inosservato l'uso di tali sostanze e,saprei afforntare piuttosto bene l'argomento.


Idem per me.


----------



## Simy (20 Luglio 2012)

blu ha detto:


> La sfera magica non esiste,*spero che non si metta a fumare le sigarette*.Se un domani avro' dei dubbi sulla vita sociale di mio figlio non mi passerebbe inosservato l'uso di tali sostanze e,saprei afforntare piuttosto bene l'argomento.


io ho smesso! :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (20 Luglio 2012)

Comunque per rimanere in tema:





:carneval:


----------



## UltimoSangre (20 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io ho smesso! :mrgreen::mrgreen:


Fumi i sigari col ciuffo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mai usata.
> Droga leggera o no, non sento l'esigenza di provare.
> 
> Sono più sensibile al peccato dell'ingordigia..


Una bella dose di pastiera... un bel tiro da un cannolo... un bel trip da nutella... ahhh... conosco quelle sensazioni
:mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (20 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Una bella dose di pastiera... un bel tiro da un cannolo... un bel trip da nutella... ahhh... conosco quelle sensazioni





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :mrgreen:


e dopo nù bell babà....ca crema...


----------



## UltimoSangre (20 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> e dopo nù bell babà....ca crema...​




Te sei un giusto un filo fissato, eh ​


----------



## battiato63 (20 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Te sei un giusto un filo fissato, eh


era per completare il pasto... tu sei d'accordo? :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (20 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> era per completare il pasto... tu sei d'accordo? :mrgreen::mrgreen:


Non mipiace il babà


----------



## battiato63 (20 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Non mipiace il babà


ce sta a chi piace.. tranquillo :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (20 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Non mipiace il babà




COME NOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## UltimoSangre (20 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> COME NOOOOOOOOOOOO




nun me pias


----------



## Simy (20 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> nun me pias


non sai che ti perdi! 
il babà....è il babà.... :mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (20 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non sai che ti perdi!
> il babà....è il babà.... :mrgreen:


E poi non sono un amante dei dolci,
vuoi mettere 'na bella fetta di mortadella,
che impatto afrodisiaco???


----------



## Simy (20 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> E poi non sono un amante dei dolci,
> vuoi *mettere 'na bella fetta di mortadella*,
> che impatto afrodisiaco???



Per carità....la mortadella ha il suo perchè...ma vuoi mettere la morbidezza del babà...il gusto del rum.... altro che impatto afrodisiaco:mrgreen: una goduria:mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (20 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Per carità....la mortadella ha il suo perchè...ma vuoi mettere la morbidezza del babà...il gusto del rum.... altro che impatto afrodisiaco:mrgreen: una goduria:mrgreen:


Ma vuoi mettere la mortadella con il grasso peccaminoso e i pistacchi goderecci!!!


----------



## Simy (20 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ma vuoi mettere la mortadella con il grasso peccaminoso e i pistacchi goderecci!!!



no....ecco mo c'ho voglia di babà....:mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (20 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no....ecco mo c'ho voglia di babà....:mrgreen:


Penso che il tuo post qui sopra verrà citato diverse volte!


----------



## Simy (20 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Penso che il tuo post qui sopra verrà citato diverse volte!



dici??? :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ma vuoi mettere la mortadella con il grasso peccaminoso e i pistacchi goderecci!!!


*LA VERA MORTADELLA NON HA I PISTACCHI ... **io non transigo su questo*


----------



## Simy (20 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *LA VERA MORTADELLA NON HA I PISTACCHI ...**io non transigo su questo*



però quella coi pistacchi è bbbboonaaaaaa:mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (20 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *LA VERA MORTADELLA NON HA I PISTACCHI ...**io non transigo su questo*


Ma a _*ME MI PIACE*_ COI PISTACCHI!!!


:ar::ar:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> però quella coi pistacchi è bbbboonaaaaaa:mrgreen:


L'ho mangiata: non è mortadella. Come per la burrata... ricordi?


----------



## Simy (20 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> L'ho mangiata: non è mortadella. Come per la burrata...* ricordi*?


:yes: 

quando lo rifacciamo?:mrgreen:


----------



## free (20 Luglio 2012)

fumare canne fa venire appetito


----------



## Eliade (20 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Una bella dose di pastiera... un bel tiro da un cannolo... un bel trip da nutella... ahhh... conosco quelle sensazioni
> :mrgreen:


:rotfl:
Si...e dopo sto malissimo dai sensi di colpa!


----------



## Simy (20 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Si...e dopo sto malissimo dai sensi di colpa!


IO VOGLIO UN BABA':incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Eliade (20 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non sai che ti perdi!
> il babà....è il babà.... :mrgreen:


Hai ragione simy!!! Io lo adoro in tutti i modi:

Hanno fatto anche una variante, il roccobabà: http://lnx.dolcidichiara.it/photogallery/albums/userpics/10217/normal_P04-11-11_15_22.jpg


----------



## Eliade (20 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> però quella coi pistacchi è bbbboonaaaaaa:mrgreen:


E' bbbbbbbbbbona si!!!
Soprattutto con la pizza bianca!
Slurp!


----------



## Eliade (20 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> IO VOGLIO UN BABA':incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Anche io!!!!!!!


----------



## Eliade (20 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> L'ho mangiata: non è mortadella. Come per la burrata... ricordi?


Pure la burrata....


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Pure la burrata....View attachment 5061


ci organizziamo... quando è più fresco


----------



## Simy (20 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> E' bbbbbbbbbbona si!!!
> Soprattutto con la pizza bianca!
> Slurp!





Eliade ha detto:


> Pure la burrata....View attachment 5061


:yes:



poi mi dici come potremmo pretendere di essere una taglia 38 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (20 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ci organizziamo... quando è più fresco


Sbri, sono tanto felice...


----------



## Eliade (20 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> poi mi dici come potremmo pretendere di essere una taglia 38 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Simy, non lo so...:rotfl::rotfl:

Non dirmelo, con un'amica evitiamo di vederci troppo spesso, altrimenti...pasticcino qua, debolezza di stomaco di qua, non è proprio fame di la....:unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sbri, sono tanto felice...View attachment 5064


quando è più fresco... tortellini in brodo, lasagne, costine alla bolognese, friggione, panna cotta. Ho detto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Luglio 2012)

*x Maurizio*

Spero che non ti dispiaccia, abbiamo virato il tuo 3d sulle droghe di cui facciamo uso noi. Uso, non abuso... specie la noce moscata, troppa rovina tutto.


----------



## Eliade (20 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quando è più fresco... tortellini in brodo, lasagne, costine alla bolognese, friggione, panna cotta. Ho detto.


Tu hai detto...e io svego!
CHE GODURIA...FANCULO la 38! 




Che poi la 38 ce l'ho, per gamba...ma ce l'ho! :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (20 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Spero che non ti dispiaccia, abbiamo virato il tuo 3d sulle droghe di cui facciamo uso noi. Uso, non abuso... specie la noce moscata, troppa rovina tutto.


Si infatti, noce moscata e cannella q.b.
Adoro le spezie!


----------



## Simy (20 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Spero che non ti dispiaccia, abbiamo virato il tuo 3d sulle droghe di cui facciamo uso noi. Uso, non abuso... specie la noce moscata, troppa rovina tutto.


buona la noce moscataaaaaaaaa io la adoro!


----------



## Hirohito (20 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> buona la noce moscataaaaaaaaa io la adoro!


E il peperoncino dove lo mettete ?


----------



## Eliade (20 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> buona la noce moscataaaaaaaaa io la adoro!


Pennette burro, un goccio di besciamella fatta in casa (mammaaaaaaaaaaaaa) e una gratta di noce moscata! 
Ho fame!


----------



## Simy (20 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Pennette burro, un goccio di besciamella fatta in casa (mammaaaaaaaaaaaaa) e una gratta di noce moscata!
> Ho fame!


----------



## Simy (20 Luglio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> E il peperoncino dove lo mettete ?


...Due penne all'arrabbiata?


----------



## Eliade (20 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ...Due penne all'arrabbiata?


:up::up::up::up:
Non si rifiutano mai!



Simy ha detto:


>


:rotfl::rotfl:
per fortuna che io e te non abitiamo vicine...altrimenti....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hirohito (20 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ...Due penne all'arrabbiata?


Marònn..... solo a vederle ingrasso.... yummmmmm !!!!!


----------



## Simy (20 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up:
> Non si rifiutano mai!
> 
> 
> ...


anfatti.............


----------



## Simy (20 Luglio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Marònn..... solo a vederle ingrasso.... yummmmmm !!!!!


----------

